# swordtails:biggest fry



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

i was told that swords give the biggest fry out of the livebearers that are commonly sold in the pet trade and that dwarf platies give the smallest. is this true?


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im not to shur. I know that mollie fry are very big. How big the fry are depends on how big the mom is. Biger moms sometimes = biger fry.


----------

